# Democrat debate



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It looked like there was only two adults on that stage last night. All were fiscally ignorant, and a few hateful.

I thought Gabbard was the closest to being slightly reasonable about a couple of things. Evidently others thought the same. In a Drudge poll she got 40% with Yang coming in second with 20%, and Buttgieg third with 9%.

It's clear there are two things democrats hate, guns and Christians. They are most concerned about killing the unborn, homosexuality., and socialism.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

They also have the white male. Hate twice as much if the white male is rich.

But in all seriousness, it's painful to watch those debates. It's a race to see who can give away the most popular free stuff or who can ban black scary things that go pew pew.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

And the owners of them that sit in a pew. And the pews they sit in. They also HATE the middle class. They want two classes. Peasants and elite rulers. Of course we know which class they will fit into.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The questions that need to be asked is why are they not pushing to have some of these bills to be voted on..

1. USMCA - (New NAFTA). It will create more jobs, more ag products getting sold to Canada and Mexico.

2. The prescription drug bill. Which lowers costs of prescription drugs for medicare and medicad&#8230; and other insurance companies.

3. No votes or any bills getting introduced on immigration..... has everyone lost sight of that fight (Both Dem's and Rep).

4. The Debbie Smith Act... This act will give funding to help speed up the processing of DNA kits and evidence in sexual assault cases. It expired 16 days ago and a bill was introduced to re-up it... has yet to come to a vote....

These are the questions that need to be asked. Or need to be talked about. Not how much FREE stuff they want to give away. Also if these canidates want to help get to be a front runner.... talk about these. Also this could sway others.

Because that is what the Republicans are hammering..... that these bills are sitting waiting to be voted on. Yet all that is being done is IMPEACHMENT.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Chuck, a lot of people don't care about that stuff. They only care about what benefits them the most right now. There are also a lot of people who "don't care about politics". Which is very sad.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

BL..

You are correct. They care about if someone will give them "free stuff". Or they think it is more of a popularity contest. Not what is good for a nation. What I mean is who can be sarcastic, snarky, or loveable. Not who has good/feasible idea's for the nation as a whole, who has good/feasible idea's on policy, who has good/feasible idea's for economic growth, etc.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.foxnews.com/opinion/pelosi- ... oxx-walden

This is an opinion piece by two republican reps.... but shows you the bills that are sitting to vote


----------

